# The Hounds Tattoo is done (woo wee)



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are all doing great.

As some of you might know I have been in the process of getting a new tattoo of the hounds. You can read a bit about it here- hounds tattoo

Well, I am happy to say it is done. After last night and another 5 hours in the chair to make for a total of about 13 hours it has been finished and I am very pleased. Here are some pictures-


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my dog!! I love it! I love the bright colors and how much personality is depicted in the hounds. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! You're brave! Pretty.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tony, that is amazing!!!! Great!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG! I LOVE IT! The colors are fabulous! And the detail! I love the Bacchus theme - very clever!

I've been wanting a tattoo forever - we're a tattoo family - except for me. lol I've been planning on getting one before my 50th which is in April and thought I knew what I wanted, but I have to rethink that now. lol

Linda


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow.... work of art!

I just love it!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! That is so awesome!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, that's beautiful. When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871440


> Oh, that's beautiful. When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]


ROTFL Kerry, you crack me up!

It's beautiful but OWWWWWWEEEEEEeeee!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I love it!!! I got one of Nissa on my leg last summer and love it too! What a wonderful work of art! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Tattoo. DO NOT SCRATCH IT!!


Hey Sophie when you decide to get one take your time and find someone to custom design for you. I had to wait for 6 months to get for mine and I'm happy I took my time.

[attachment=60557:wristtattoo.jpg]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Pretty cool. 





Tina


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

Thanks for the kind words.

Yes they had to shave it each of the three times I went. I thought about shaving it myself but having never shaved my leg before I did not want to cut it all up before he started working on it.


QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871440


> Oh, that's beautiful. When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871440


> Oh, that's beautiful. When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]



Kerry, you almost owed me a computer screen on that one!!!! :w00t: You are a riot!!! Note to self: don't eat/drink and read Kerry's posts!

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Cyndrae @ Jan 9 2010, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871481


> Great Tattoo. DO NOT SCRATCH IT!!
> 
> 
> Hey Sophie when you decide to get one take your time and find someone to custom design for you. I had to wait for 6 months to get for mine and I'm happy I took my time.
> ...



Cindy, nice tattoo - the colors are really vibrant - I originally wanted flowers around my ankle with a pretty bloom coming up my leg with a fairy sitting in the bloom all in very vibrant colors - I'm thinking of doing the same but replacing the fairy with Annie and Sophie. I'm going to see if the artist my son uses can design that for me! Thanks for the tip!!!!

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not big on tattoo's but if I were going to have one I'd want the name of the artist who did your, it's awesome


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats beautiful, great job


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love it!!!! Good Job ~ :good post - perfect 10: 

As for you Kerry, I thought it was his arm. I would have not realized it was his leg without your nutty "hairy-leg" comment ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, I thought he had a large-hairy arm. 

Once again, I love the tat. I'll be getting another one shortly. :thmbup:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 9 2010, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871619


> I love it!!!! Good Job ~ :good post - perfect 10:
> 
> As for you Kerry, I thought it was his arm. I would have not realized it was his leg without your nutty "hairy-leg" comment ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 I love It
Linda if you want to come to Baton Rouge, I have a friend who's a tattoo artist and does amazing work! He's fairly reasonable to . He designed my next tat and i just have to come up with the money! It's two guitars with their necks crossing in an x on my lower back with music notes to a specific song going around my waist. And yes, there is a reason for it !! You see my first love plays guitar and one will be his bass guitar and the other his Strat and the notes are of the first song we ever danced to! lol


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2010, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871440


> Oh, that's beautiful. When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]




Kerry, LOOOOL :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



Tony, btw, that is a great work!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 10 2010, 03:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871440


> When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony.[/B]


LOL! That totally make me crack up! haha

Tony- I love it! it's very beautiful- great colors, beautiful artwork!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love it!  The artist did an amazing job!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a stunning piece of artwork! That is incredible. I've been thinking of another one. Now that I have Nya it's only fair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Is your wife jealous of the dogs? 
Very colorful.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

By far one of the most colorful and unique tattoos I've seen.
WOW - it is really COOL! wow.. it is so cool.. now as to the harry leg..


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh, that's beautiful.  When I saw your hairy leg I was so happy to see your name is Tony. LOL Speaking of which, did they have to shave the tatooed area first? It really is beautiful.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


I cracked up when I read this! 
Hey Tony, your guy/girl is a true artist. What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my!!! that's AWESOME!!! LOVED IT..thanks so much for sharing


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Amazing .


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow!!! What a talented artist- it is breathtaking!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice tat! I have a rose on my foot - waited until I was 50 to get it....and have never regretted it.


----------

